# 1911 45 to 9mm Conversion



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

1911's have never been my main interest in handguns, so I don't know as much about them as other firearms, but I do own a Llama MAX-I 45 L/F. Can any 45ACP 1911 be converted to 9mm (and swapped back and forth) or is it a special task? Mags, barrel, link, and barrel bushing.... what else would one need?


----------



## GoldenVolt (Jul 23, 2010)

Scorpion,

As far as I know the easiest to convert to a 9mm would be one made for a 38sp.
Changing the barrel, bushing and mags.
It would probably be better to buy one already chambered in 9mm. Then you could shoot one in each hand:anim_lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, the ejector and feed ramp are not made for 9mm. This comes up a lot. You would need an entirely new upper (slide, barrel), and you would have to make some changes to the frame.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> This comes up a lot. You would need an entirely new upper (slide, barrel), and you would have to make some changes to the frame.


Thanks! That's the kind of information that I need.


----------

